# I love music!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

For your enjoyment.  I recieved a silver medal at ISSMA Solo and Ensemble playing this song called Adagio and Menuetto by Mozart. It was a bit of a challenge for me. I'm sorry for the squeaking around 5:00. I'm also going to post a link to our whole band playing 25 or 6 to 4 at our Senior Night basketball game.  Enjoy!

My Clarinet recital:





25 or 6 to 4:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful job! Sounded great! Congratulations!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice indeed! I play the irish bagpipes and they have a double reed very similar to yours. In fact my pipes instructor/mentor started on clarinet when she was in school. That was a much more complex piece of music than what I play! Very nice!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you guys!  That's really cool Chadwick! I've been playing since I was in 5th grade. I'm currently a sophmore. I want to continue playing clarinet throughout college. I also play the piano. I wish I had a good recording of me playing piano or I would have uploaded that too.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, keep it up! Kathleen my pipes mentor played through collage and some orchestra after, she was good. 

I can't figure out how to upload music here? I was gonna send the one decent recording I have but it just wants photos


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I did mine through a youtube link. That's the only way i know how to upload videos.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, but I am not as good as you are, I would be horrified to put my music up there!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have to admit, i was kind of nervous putting this out there.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!! Mozart is always a challenge!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, but his music is always so beautiful. I really enjoy playing his music!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great job! I love music too..


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok Caprine crazy, I did it, let me know what you think!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me awhile to reply! Been really busy lately. It sounded great!  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Now you know why I said your piece was more complex! Irish music for the most part just has a small A part and a small B part, that's it!


----------

